# Manual Focus Dosen't Work?



## myvinyl333 (Apr 24, 2011)

After using my Nikon 80-200 lens to sell I noticed that the MF was not working. I always shot in the AF mode so it was not an issue. Any ideas other than sending it in to Nikon?

jorge


----------



## joealcantar (Apr 24, 2011)

Get an estimate and sell it as is. Never know they may not need manual focus.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## ultimadrift (Apr 25, 2011)

Which 80-200mm do you have?


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2011)

That lens has a A/M switch that needs to be "shifted" to engage the manual focusing system, right?


----------



## KmH (Apr 25, 2011)

Plus the switch can break, and it's easy to leave the switch between the AF and MF positions.

Are you saying the focus ring is stuck and won't turn, or that turning the focus ring doesn't effect focus?

I assume the lens AF's ok.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 25, 2011)

The focus ring rotates in the M mode. The AF is perfect...


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, but the focus ring rotates and does not effect the focus?


----------



## KmH (Apr 25, 2011)

The gear that the focus ring actuates, is not driving the focus mechanism.

The lens needs to be repaired.


----------

